# Who makes a nice quality replacement shock and strut?



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

It is quite obvious the fac shocks/struts do not last long and are not the greatest. I am looking for a model that will replace the fac units and work well with the fac ECO springs. I do not want coil overs, exotic stuff etc etc. This is a Chevy Cruze, not a C6. They must be able to work in harmony with fac springs and have a better ride quality without making it bone jarring. Have any of you replaced them with Bilstein's or KYB? If they even make them?? Again, nothing exotic, no coil overs!


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I was just looking for struts the other day and so far I haven't found anything...I didn't have much time to search, but I came up empty handed so far.

I'll let you know if I do find something. 

My plan was just to buy a set to put lowering springs on so that I could swap out the entire setup rather than having to re-use the factory struts with lowering springs...then I could easily swap back if I wanted/needed to. However, I'm just starting to lean towards coilovers. Obviously not something you're interested in, but I thought I'd share my reasoning for searching.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have used some cheap shocks and struts in the past, but had much better luck with the Monroe brand ones I have bought. Looking up the cruze it seems they only make rear shocks, on rock auto the are listed at $55 a piece. 

Part number is 5663, its listed on Monroes website as W/O sport tuned suspension.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I have noticed this as well. 4 years later no one really wants to make them for our car besides ac delco or monroe? I was hoping Bilstein or KYB. I guess down the road I wont have a choice but go with coil overs?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> I have noticed this as well. 4 years later no one really wants to make them for our car besides ac delco or monroe? I was hoping Bilstein or KYB. I guess down the road I wont have a choice but go with coil overs?


Give it another year and they'll start showing up more.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Oddly, enough I did finally get these part numbers for the Cruze confirmed from Bilstein. 

*B6 (HD) 
OEM Replacement*:
Front Left: 35-171669
Front Right: 35-171676
Rear: 24-171687

*B8(Sport) 
For Lowering Springs:*
Front Left: 35-171690
Front Right: 35-171706
Rear: 24-171717

And the mamma jamma

*B14 (PSS) 
[Rides like B6 + Matched Progressive rate spring]*
#47-171725


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you, Cass! Now I can order my springs and some Bilstein B8's. Just need to find them for sale somewhere.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Cass, THANK YOU. We all appreciate it. Bilstein is good stuff and I will be doing it this summer!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Summit sells the front for $195 a piece and $140 a piece for the rears. $680, not to shabby


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I will soon be testing the kyb Agx for the cruze in a few months


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

what are the model numbers for the kyb?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

No part numbers aren't released. As soon they give the go my car will be with them. Koni also makes some for the cruze but they are close to 1k


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Summit sells the front for $195 a piece and $140 a piece for the rears. $680, not to shabby


THMotorsports sells them for slightly less with free shipping. I rather buy through them because they are also a supporting vendor on my other forum...CSS.net

$638.56 total....add the H&R's and I'm at $844.56...just $125 more gets me Bilstein B14 PSS kit...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

I know this is going to sound like a waste of money, honest, but this is the route I'm going with:

1) I'm taking small steps and replacing the OEM Struts and Shocks with the Bilstein B6(HD). Gotta get a feel of what real dampers feel like instead of the OEM twin-tube pogo sticks. Since the B6's are designed to be rugged this should give me enough time to figure out new wheel options ( Diesel 5 x 115 bolt, 70.3 bore, 35-44mm offset range and 18lbs wheel weight with TPMS) and of course brake upgrades.

2) After the custom wheel and brake measurements are taken, mocked up and evaluated (cardboard is your friend here). Then I'll get those two ordered up and installed. Last but not least, I'll revisit ride height, handling and center of gravity.

* All of the above is from learning this mod stuff the hard way years ago. There's a fine line between what you need and what the vehicle needs...want has a very small role to play especially when it interferes with your needs and the vehicles needs.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Happy modding! We have a very unique year ahead.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> THMotorsports sells them for slightly less with free shipping. I rather buy through them because they are also a supporting vendor on my other forum...CSS.net
> 
> $638.56 total....add the H&R's and I'm at $844.56...just $125 more gets me Bilstein B14 PSS kit...decisions, decisions.


I suppose the PSS kit comes complete with springs?? Or they are coil overs?


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

The PSS kit is coilovers.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Gnfanatic said:


> Summit sells the front for $195 a piece and $140 a piece for the rears. $680, not to shabby


Keep in mind, by the time you buy a set of lowering springs (+$200) you're getting real close to coil-over money.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Keep in mind, by the time you buy a set of lowering springs (+$200) you're getting real close to coil-over money.


I dont want to buy springs. I like the car's stance already UNLESS the shocks and fac springs wont work in harmony.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

i have a full factory suspension for the cruze. it came off of my 2013 cruze they only have 2900 miles on them. they were replaced with ksport coilovers. all 4 struts, springs and even the factory end links are there. metal ones came with the ksports. 100 bucks plus shipping. 636-233-5941. if you or anyone else may be interested in them. i tried looking for a for sale section on this forum but i take it there isnt one?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

sumhinbrutal said:


> i tried looking for a for sale section on this forum but i take it there isnt one?


Chevrolet Cruze Classified Forum


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

sumhinbrutal said:


> i have a full factory suspension for the cruze. it came off of my 2013 cruze they only have 2900 miles on them. they were replaced with ksport coilovers. all 4 struts, springs and even the factory end links are there. metal ones came with the ksports. 100 bucks plus shipping. 636-233-5941. if you or anyone else may be interested in them. i tried looking for a for sale section on this forum but i take it there isnt one?


May I ask how your ksport's are doing and how is the ride quality?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Blistein or Monroe!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im currently running DGRs coilovers......had them installed for 2 years now never winter driven my car has LOW K's lol......ride pretty smooth and happy with every dollar spent just gotta keep them clean. They arent the best but arent the worst out there. i had to add a custom rubber plate under my spring perch to stop a loud pop in my coilovers. ever since that theyve been smooth and tight. i ended up running the normal 6K springs with the kit. 



Gnfanatic said:


> May I ask how your ksport's are doing and how is the ride quality?


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> I have noticed this as well. 4 years later no one really wants to make them for our car besides ac delco or monroe? I was hoping Bilstein or KYB. I guess down the road I wont have a choice but go with coil overs?


What do you mean by coil overs?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hazlitt777 said:


> What do you mean by coil overs?


Coil overs

Struts

With most coil overs you can adjust the ride height whenever you want and if you purchase struts/shocks, you get the ride height the manufacturer wants. f you live in fair weather year round and the roads are decent, coil overs are nice if that is your thing.


----------

